# RI Residents only: Did your wife "go kamikaze" on VJ day?



## Methuselah (Nov 24, 2014)

I'm still banned from posting BJ polls under the threat of banishment, so this is *NOT* a BJ poll.

Yesterday was VJ (Victory over Japan) day in Rhode Island.

Thus it begs the question for men living in Rhode Island:

Did you wife go down like a kamikaze pilot at Pearl Harbor yesterday?


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Bloodhound Gang - Yellow Fever


NSFW


----------

